# New Beetle + Donk = ...



## yy689fhjkk7fza456a (Aug 2, 2006)

... this http://www.kingofthestreet.com...0.htm


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle + Donk = ... (redflux)*


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle + Donk = ... (JimmyD)*

Donk mower....


----------



## yy689fhjkk7fza456a (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle + Donk = ... (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_Donk mower....









BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle + Donk = ... (redflux)*

I have to admit... I'm intrigued by these Donk rollers!!!
























I think in the right application, (right size.. maybe a bit smaller) they could look amazing! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ...maybe?... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## yy689fhjkk7fza456a (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle + Donk = ... (JimmyD)*

only on a show car that is never driven.
I couldn't even imagine how hot brakes would get behind a closed area, not to mention trying to keep those things spotless.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle + Donk = ... (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_











Ok 1st off that New Beetle is disgusting....I dont get this whole "Donk" trend....I wanna say what I really feel about it but Im just going to keep my mouth shut lol....and 2ndly....WTF??? Why is there a Range Rover parked in ghettoville in the background of this pic?! lol


----------



## yy689fhjkk7fza456a (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle + Donk = ... (VW PAUL)*

looks like its by the ice cream van.
I do however totally respect donks, granted a VW could never truly by a donk, but the style has carried on to many other makes and models besides impalas today, and I have to cheers anyone who takes pride in their car, keeps it clean, and is proud of what they've done.
I'd much rather see a road / parking lot full of dunks than dirty ass no pride in beaters.
also - notice sig for more euro donks


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle + Donk = ... (redflux)*

Wouldn't the NB be known as a bubble, rather than a donk?


----------



## yy689fhjkk7fza456a (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle + Donk = ... (rabbitmania)*

the new beetle is most definitely a bubble http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DilutedVixen (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle + Donk = ... (VW PAUL)*

hahahhahaa
I'm guilty of chroming my bug.


----------



## ach60 (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd consider doing that to my lawnboy, but not any of my VWs


----------



## yy689fhjkk7fza456a (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle + Donk = ... (DilutedVixen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DilutedVixen* »_hahahhahaa
I'm guilty of chroming my bug.


post pics of your bubble


----------

